# filters



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Please consider the answers provided to you in your similar thread of less than three months ago. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel/45698-aftermarket-filters.html


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I started that thread 3 months ago and the answer from you was only a few thousand cars where on the market. Well its a year now so they need to step up to the plate. At the rate you stated 3 months ago they never will sell on the market.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Parts won't kill this car, the fact that it's not cheaper then gas per mile combine with potential high dollar emissions systems repairs down the road will kill it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

With that being said, don't think I can ever go back to gasser! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Gator said:


> I started that thread 3 months ago and the answer from you was only a few thousand cars where on the market. Well its a year now so they need to step up to the plate. At the rate you stated 3 months ago they never will sell on the market.


Were you expecting a different answer to the same question?

And who is the "they" that you say "need to step up to the plate"?

BTW it will be a year at the end of May.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Tomko I don't ive a issue with you but you are flaming this thread. My issue is there is a filter company out the that makes the filter for gm so put it on the market. And of your going to say it hasn't been a year it's 11 months


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Don't get on my spelling its the phone. Write it then it changes it


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Gator said:


> Tomko I don't ive a issue with you but you are flaming this thread. My issue is there is a filter company out the that makes the filter for gm so put it on the market. And of your going to say it hasn't been a year it's 11 months


Not flaming you broh - just trying to understand your logic from a for-profit business point of view.

The first one produced for sale at Lordstown was assembled on April 22 and none were sold that month. if I recall correctly only three were sold in May, and 180 in June.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Most people will opt for the free maintenance, so there is really no market for an aftermarket filter at this point. Maybe after another year when this starts to expire.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

That's fine but for a lot of us we are past the free ones.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Gator said:


> That's fine but for a lot of us we are past the free ones.


I thought gm gave out a 2 year free maintenance plan?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

They do. I plus many others are past the 24000 mile mark


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not bashing the car and never will. Its everything and more that Chevy said it would be. I currently get in the high 50 mpgs. My gripe is I feel like Im stuck to the dealer who has been a let down on the maintance side. And I don't care much for internet sales.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Now that's a sentiment I can understand. 

What about trying to establish a relationship with another dealer?

Maybe you can check with USAA to see if they have a list of dealers with semper fi service operations.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> With that being said, don't think I can ever go back to gasser!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I've started to ask myself that same question.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I've started to ask myself that same question.


The family's next vehicle will be a gasser though because my fiance's drive to work is only 5 miles and she does almost all around town short tripping. I'd just be asking for problems with a modern diesel...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I could never understand the need for 6000 different oil filters. All cars need them. All filters are basically identical except for length and inlet size. They all do the exact same same thing...filter oil. This is not rocket science. I used the same filter on different cars and the only difference was filter length. There should be some standardization for oil/air filters in the auto industry. Just insane.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have been well past the free service for a while, but there still are probably only a handful of us with 24K+ miles. I bought a lifetime supply of oil filters from overseas (GM Original) very early on so I am all set.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm at 16,500 now. I'm pretty sure I'll only get 3 out of the 4 free services just because of the way my changes will fall. My last change came in early February. My next one will be sometime in June. You only get two freebies a year, so my last one will go to waste. Bummer. But to stay on topic. I agree with Tomko. You need to find a dealer you can trust. What if an issue pops up that you can't address yourself? Would you really want to take it to the dealer that can't even do a simple oil change? Good dealers are out there. Sometimes we just gotta go out and find them.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I agree with tomko to on finding a good dealer but I'm wanting to get away from the dealer. If you can't get a filter at a parts store your still at the mercy of a dealer or internet.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

diesel said:


> I have been well past the free service for a while, but there still are probably only a handful of us with 24K+ miles. I bought a lifetime supply of oil filters from overseas (GM Original) very early on so I am all set.


How many is a lifetime supply?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> I'm at 16,500 now. I'm pretty sure I'll only get 3 out of the 4 free services just because of the way my changes will fall. My last change came in early February. My next one will be sometime in June. You only get two freebies a year, so my last one will go to waste. Bummer. But to stay on topic. I agree with Tomko. You need to find a dealer you can trust. What if an issue pops up that you can't address yourself? Would you really want to take it to the dealer that can't even do a simple oil change? Good dealers are out there. Sometimes we just gotta go out and find them.


Whoever told you that you only get 2 a year was misinformed. I got my 4 free services about 5 weeks apart.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> How many is a lifetime supply?


I think I have like 27 oil filters lol


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> Whoever told you that you only get 2 a year was misinformed. I got my 4 free services about 5 weeks apart.


Interesting. I was almost positive I read on the GM website that you could only do two a year. That's good news I guess. No wasted services.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

diesel said:


> I think I have like 27 oil filters lol


Jesus. You think ahead.


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

The reason I'm going to guess that you can't get them at the stores is most likely because the company that is contracted to make the filters is not allowed, under contract, to sell them outside of supplying the dealer. On top of that, most of the auto companies have a 5-year patent on their cars so that no one can make cheaper parts for them. At the end of the 5 year mark, they are required by law to release their info and specs to the aftermarket companies. I learned about this in tech school.


----------



## saturn4663 (Oct 14, 2013)

I think NAPA has an oil filter. Not sure it's correct as I have not tried it myself. It would appear to be quite expensive $31.41. I am fairly certain that Napa typically used Wix for their filter supplier. The dealer prices are not sounding so bad now.

NAPA AUTO PARTS


----------

